# IM BACK :D



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey guys, how are you all. hope your good. i know its been a long time. hope alls good with your mice. looks like i may be coming back to showing :-D very excited x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

welcome back amy, will you be going back to the same varitys or try something diffrent this time?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Wooooo, welcome back


----------



## Tinkers Mousery. (Dec 13, 2012)

Heya all. this is my new account on here. not sure yet. havnt decided. how u doing ppvalhunds? Hope mice are doing well. u been to many shows?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah they good thanks, been to a few and have won a few sections and made it on the top twenty list  just waiting for more southern shows to go to.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery. (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow thats brilliant jo well done  so pleased for u.

ok so here goes....people that know me know i used to have mice before but was forced to give them up. well i have had a bad car accident and due to a badly broken knee, foot amd toes its going to take me about a year before i can walk again. so .......long story short i want to get back into my mice as iv really missed them.

so yea guna get my subs sorted with the nmc and try and get back out and about lol


----------

